# Jetting today



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's a video of a job I did today. 8" sewer line for housing project working from city manhole back up to building. Notice the log of grease on the left of the pipe I dragged back. It blows away after I release the stoppage. Also notice all the chunks on the bottom of the manhole. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That was awesome


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Love seeing this stuff! How hard is it getting the hose in the pipe? Looks like the outlet is under the lid and you gotta swing it over?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Love seeing this stuff! How hard is it getting the hose in the pipe? Looks like the outlet is under the lid and you gotta swing it over?



It wasn't too bad although I had to get on my knees to swing it in. I actually had the tiger tail away from the pipe at that point. It was blocking the grease which caused a second stoppage, that's the rush of water you see after I clear it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

nice video and truck. Looks like you will be back there jetting again soon.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I swing the heavy head back and forth and flip it into the pipe. Nice truck Drain Pro.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I love me some jetting.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That truck is badass. Except your ripping off your customer.... Could have done that with an expandable cutter for $99.00


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> That truck is badass. Except your ripping off your customer.... Could have done that with an expandable cutter for $99.00



Or a converted power washer from Home Depot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Or a converted power washer from Home Depot. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really though nice rig. I love the lights. Professional looking rig with professional results. Sounds like from you other posts as well that the housing developments are great business for a guy with a Jetter


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Really though nice rig. I love the lights. Professional looking rig with professional results. Sounds like from you other posts as well that the housing developments are great business for a guy with a Jetter



Thank you. Housing can be tough but profitable. You definitely earn your money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ahhh, one day.


----------

